# Headlight bulb help?



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Hey guys so I'm looking to replace my headlight bulbs with LED and I'm having a hell of a time finding the right bulbs for some reason. Just checked this morning and I have 9005 bulbs in the stock projector lights. When I look online it says the 9005 bulbs are low beam bulbs OR high beam bulbs not low/hi combo which is what my car currently has... or so i think at least. That's what it looks like anyhow. So basically my question is if i buy 9005 LED bulbs will they work. I found a website the other day that told me to go with 9012. That totally threw me for a loop. Any input from anyone who's already done it or knows how to do it would be awesome!

This is the link for the site that says 9012








Chevy Cruze OEM Headlight Bulb Replacement Guide - Headlight Size


ContentsChevy Cruze Headlight Bulb Size ChartAftermarket Light Bulbs: Upgrade OptionsInstallation & DiagramsSee Also: Related Cars Chevy Cruze Headlight Bulb Size Chart Headlight Bulbs By Year 2016 2017 2018 2019 The ... Read more




headlightsize.com





*Edit* I did search through some of the threads in here but had a hard time finding anything about bulb size. Just a lot of opinion throwing about what style bulb to go with or to avoid.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

9005 is correct if you have the projectors. The way that it works is that the projector moves an internal "shield" out of the way when you want the high beams so it's shining in more area than the focused section of low beams.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Fireworks234 said:


> 9005 is correct if you have the projectors. The way that it works is that the projector moves an internal "shield" out of the way when you want the high beams so it's shining in more area than the focused section of low beams.


Thank you! So the bulbs I'm seeing that say either High Beam or Low Beam are really able to both? Should I pick one over the other? Sorry about all the questions lol never had such a hard time picking bulbs. this will be my first time going with led's though


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you go with higher quality "name brand" LEDs like Morimoto, Diode Dynamics, GTR Lighting, they tend not to make silly listing mistakes like that, specifying a bulb as high or low specific. Which is nonsense.

But be aware that you ARE likely to find warnings saying LED bulbs are only for fog lights. This is because changing from a halogen bulb to an LED bulb in your headlights is illegal. It's just plausible deniability for them to avoid fines.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> If you go with higher quality "name brand" LEDs like Morimoto, Diode Dynamics, GTR Lighting, they tend not to make silly listing mistakes like that, specifying a bulb as high or low specific. Which is nonsense.
> 
> But be aware that you ARE likely to find warnings saying LED bulbs are only for fog lights. This is because changing from a halogen bulb to an LED bulb in your headlights is illegal. It's just plausible deniability for them to avoid fines.


Good to know thank you! I have seen a bunch of warnings about for fog light use only. I'm leaning towards these lights right now. they seem to have decent reviews and they're pretty cheap. Diode is a little out of my price range for now but i will have to check out the other brands you mentioned. 


https://www.amazon.com/CougarMotor-Headlight-Bulbs-All-Conversion/dp/B01H6NZ6F2/ref=sr_1_8?crid=K8C0KEL7T4O5&dchild=1&keywords=9005+led+headlight+bulbs&qid=1594396670&sprefix=9005%2Caps%2C150&sr=8-8


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Diode Dynamics isn't selling headlight bulb sint he US anymore, only fogs and the like. But yes, get a good brand. I put the GTR Ultra 2 in mine and they have a lifetime warranty. HUGE improvement as well. See the install and before/after here:









GTR Ultra Gen 2 LED Bulb Install


Got the GTR Ultra Gen 2 bulbs installed today. Not quite plug and play but still easy enough to do. First off the factory 9005 Halogen bulb pics at night, low and high beams, against a wall and looking out across my back yard. OEM Halogen: GTR Ultra Series 2: Now the problems. The...




www.cruzetalk.com





I also put a set of yellow Diode Dynamics SLF fog light bulbs in as well and that was also a huge improvement.

Headlight Revolution (9005 LED, Halogen and HID Bulbs) does TONS of testing and they sell what works. Trust me, if you can't spend $170 on the DD or $200 on the GTR then save up. It's worth it. Especially with the lifetime warranty on the GTR's


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> Diode Dynamics isn't selling headlight bulb sint he US anymore, only fogs and the like. But yes, get a good brand. I put the GTR Ultra 2 in mine and they have a lifetime warranty. HUGE improvement as well. See the install and before/after here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will be doing the yellow fogs for sure! Gotta get the fog lights installed before that though lol


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

dwood said:


> Will be doing the yellow fogs for sure! Gotta get the fog lights installed before that though lol


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> View attachment 287872


LOVE the look! My buddy just did the same thing with his '20 WRX.


----------



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

Watch Headlight Revolution videos on YouTube as suggested and the main thing you will learn is A. These led bulbs are all illegal to use aa headlights in a halogen unit. B. If you do choose to buy, save up for the top name brands with excellent cut off. 
The cheap knockoff brands on amazon and ebay are junk AND dangerous to other drivers AND are much more likely to get noticed by police, making your $75 saved on the bulbs turn out to be more expensive after the ticket and having to replace what you thought was a good deal.


----------

